# Sharpening a Vegetable Peeler



## tostadas (Nov 3, 2020)

My stick peeler (I dont like the orientation of the Y style) got dull and has been destroying skins so I went and bought a number of other cheap peelers, which ended up equally bad. Is it possible to sharpen these things?


----------



## Ruso (Nov 3, 2020)

Possibly you can sharpen then using files. Perhaps buy a less cheap version will be cheaper on a long run.


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Nov 3, 2020)

Have you tried Kuhn Rikon? Pretty sure they make a straight peeler. I really like my Y from them.


----------



## stringer (Nov 3, 2020)

tostadas said:


> My stick peeler (I dont like the orientation of the Y style) got dull and has been destroying skins so I went and bought a number of other cheap peelers, which ended up equally bad. Is it possible to sharpen these things?



I have never sharpened them. I suppose it is possible. But there are other options. You can adjust the mouth so that it bites deeper or shallower. If you squeeze the blade so the mouth gets a bit narrower then it will cut a bit shallower. If you squeeze the blade so that the mouth gets a bit wider it will make it cut deeper. Some people use a stick peeler in both directions. But if you are a uni-directional peeler then you can pop the blade out, flip it 180 degrees and you will have a fresh cutting edge. I recommend the Jonas peeler from Sweden. This is the original stick peeler and it is made out of good steel but it's still very cheap. That is what I carried in my knife kit as a professional chef. At home I have this cutco version. This particular one is about 25 years old. I keep telling myself that one day I will flip the blade over but I haven't yet.


----------



## crockerculinary (Nov 3, 2020)

You can just lay it flat on the blade and rub back and forth. The side of a small stone works well or an abrasive rod or file, or sandpaper wrapped around a piece of wood or hard plastic. If you want you can put something under the blade to keep it from moving- paper towel, cardboard, etc, but honestly it’s not necessary. Deburr from the rear.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 3, 2020)

I took Sal's advice like 20 yrs ago and it's worked for me ever since...


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 4, 2020)

Dave Martell said:


> I took Sal's advice like 20 yrs ago and it's worked for me ever since...



I know what I'm trying next time I have the stones out.


----------



## psfred (Nov 14, 2020)

Well, it has to be possible to sharpen then because they were sharpened initially! I just used a flat stone on mine a few years back and a slip stone to remove the burr on the inside. Probably need to do it again as it's making a mess shaving the zest off oranges and lemons.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 20, 2020)

Slip stone, buy the stick peeler with black blade. Cheap & cut well.


----------



## TSF415 (Nov 20, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> I know what I'm trying next time I have the stones out.


I wonder how many times I'm going to watch this video. Also I'm going to invest in a new box of finger cots for the crew before I do this to the peelers.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 20, 2020)

TSF415 said:


> I wonder how many times I'm going to watch this video.


Almost as many times as the other one?


----------



## Niftynorm (Nov 21, 2020)

tostadas said:


> My stick peeler (I dont like the orientation of the Y style) got dull and has been destroying skins so I went and bought a number of other cheap peelers, which ended up equally bad. Is it possible to sharpen these things?


Get a Messermeister, very sharp.


----------



## Evan Estern (Nov 21, 2020)

Peelers can be easily sharpened with a Spyderco Sharpmaker. See above post.


----------



## Michi (Nov 26, 2020)

Just buy one of these and be done with it. Best potato peeler on the planet.






2 Stück FAMOS Sparschäler Gemüseschäler Kartoffelschäler Obstschäler Schäler Schnellschäler: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


Amazon.de: Küchen- und Haushaltsartikel online - 2 Stück FAMOS Sparschäler Gemüseschäler Kartoffelschäler Obstschäler. 2 Stück FAMOS Sparschäler Gemüseschäler Kartoffelschäler Obstschäler Schäler.



www.amazon.de


----------

